# Race categories?



## cannons231 (Dec 13, 2007)

Stupid newbie question that I would appreciate some help with. Could someone please explain the difference between racing categories. I see local races online with Category 4, Category 5, Masters, etc.... 

Whichever is the slowest/weakest one is where I need to go! 

Thanks for the help.





__________________________________________________-

Pain is weakness leaving the body.......apparently I'm very weak.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cannons231 said:


> Stupid newbie question that I would appreciate some help with. Could someone please explain the difference between racing categories. I see local races online with Category 4, Category 5, Masters, etc....
> 
> Whichever is the slowest/weakest one is where I need to go!
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Here's what it boils down to:

_What are racing categories? 
Categories exist to assist you to race with others at your level. Beginners will be assigned to a novice category (cat): cat 5 for men and cat 4 for women; based on number of races and/or performance, racers upgrade by descending in category from 5 to 4 to 3 to 2 to 1. The categories are further defined by one of three age groups: Juniors (riders 18 and under), Elite (19-29), and Masters (30+). _

In an effort to avoid being flamed, I'm going to sidestep that _whichever is the slowest/weakest...._ question.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

The way I understand it is you won't have a choice anyway. With no prior experience in sanctioned races you'll only be let into cat 5.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Old Guys*



cannons231 said:


> Whichever is the slowest/weakest one is where I need to go!


Under no circumstances should you sign up for the Masters category thinking that the old guys will be slower. The masters categroy can often be the fastest/hardest race category of the day. The field can have former (and current) national champions. It is filled with cunning racers who have years of experience and if you have any legs at all they will use you up and then spit you out the back when they are done with you. The old guys approach trainng like a monk approaches religion, focused and effective.

Cat. 5 or sometimes a citizens category. Please make sure you have done several training rides with groups so the first time you bump an elbow or rub a wheel you know what to do and do not panic.

Finally, have a great time racing, it is a blast!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cat 5. Also, keep in mind that Cat 5 isn't necessarily going to be easy. There can be constant and pointless attacks that make everyone work harder and ride faster. Since the races are generally shorter, the pace can generally be a little quicker than Cat 4.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*links to official info*

http://www.usacycling.org/road/
http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=580

The basic process is as others have noted: You're a cat 5 when you first get a license. You have to do a certain number of qualifying races (usually 10) to upgrade to 4. Upgrades to higher categories are based on points awarded for high placings in races.


----------

